# Newest addition (Naja kaouthia)



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

Took delivery of this little fellow on sunday evening this is my second kaouthia i sadly had to get rid of the first. However all is sorted now and im happy to introduce my second kaouthia hope you enjoy.























































Thanx for looking


----------



## starfox (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow, gorgeous! I'd be terrified of that thing though haha


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

hiya thanx much appreciated. just noticed your in fife to lol hiya to a fellow fifer


----------



## starfox (Nov 21, 2010)

Ooh where abouts in Fife are you? How long have you been keeping DWA for?


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

am in k/way. av been keepin hots 2yrs in march


----------



## Herpalist (Jun 17, 2009)

Beautiful snake


----------



## starfox (Nov 21, 2010)

dunny1 said:


> am in k/way. av been keepin hots 2yrs in march


Kennoway? That's cool, i'm in Glenrothes. Well, Kinglassie. lol
Nice! Have you enjoyed keeping them?


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

Beautiful little box of death you have there


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

glenrothes I lived there for about 8yrs lol. yeah ive enjoyed keeping them very much. its always been a dream for me im glad to have been given the chance.


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

Wow dangerous but beautiful!!

How big is he??


----------



## Beardies are the best (Jun 28, 2011)

Silly Question, but I just wondered is that a spitter?


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

prob just over 30cm at a guess ive not got close enough to measure lol.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Beardies are the best said:


> Silly Question, but I just wondered is that a spitter?


They are not. I have read incidents where people have said they have spat but it's likely mistaken identity with a species like siamensis (which if I remember correctly used to be a subspecies of Naja naja until reclassified, happy to be corrected though)


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

no its not a spitter mate.


----------



## About-Snakes.com (Aug 25, 2011)

Just Beautiful!


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

What's the story with the little fella's hood?


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

that 1 I really cldnt tell you thats just how it is mate.


----------



## antman_1 (Jul 14, 2011)

shes a stunner dude!


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

chers mate.


----------

